# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Super Pastel

## JLC

The Super Pastel is the homozygous (or "Super") form of the Pastel.   Proven out by NERD in 1999 or 2000, it is characterized by its super faded head, very bright colors that often hold well into adulthood, and extreme blushing.  When bred to a normal, all its offspring would be Pastels. 


Agent73


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


carlene16


cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Citrus (02-05-2015),_Ronniex2_ (01-12-2018)

----------

